# Screening for stocks in IRESS



## KWHJ (25 April 2009)

Hi, im new to comsec Iress so I am wondering how I would go about screening for stocks with a particular trading volume or range, etc within IRESS.

Is this possible?

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## AlterEgo (26 April 2009)

What exactly are you trying to do? If you open the "Quote" screen, you can open the watchlist of "All Ordinaries" (for example) then you can click to sort by whichever column you like. eg. sort by volume, % move, etc. You can also export that list to excel if you want. Is this the sort of thing you are asking about?


----------



## sails (26 April 2009)

Also in the "Market Activity" window you can sort by volume, value, up or down.  Can further sort those by the following: Total Market, Industrials, Resources, Energy, Large Caps, Medium Caps and Small Caps.

You can click on the headings of the Market Activity window to further sort the columns you want.

I'm not sure what you mean by range other than the than sorting by percentage movement or price movement - if so, the Market Activity window does both those.

I don't have Commsec Iress, so not sure if you have all these features with Commsec.


----------



## KWHJ (1 May 2009)

Hi, 

Much of what I'm reading talks about screening for stocks which fall within certain criteria (price, volume, market capital, etc) 

How do I screen for this in something like Iress?

Thanks

K


----------



## AlterEgo (1 May 2009)

Didn't we already answer this in your other thread?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15230

Or are you looking to do something else?


----------

